# Thank-you Gigi



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have another very generous donation from Gigi. She is getting a dozen of the washable pee pads for Judy who has all the puppies from the Oregon and Las Vegas rescues. She also made a very generous donation toward the spay of Marley. Cant say Thank-you enough for all the help and gifts for all the rescues we have taken on in June and July.
We have had 28 dogs in foster homes on the West Coast the past few weeks. 
Thank-you Gigi . Hugs,Edie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gigi:aktion033: what a wonderful giving heart you have


----------

